# Chestnut-breasted Coronet (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 21, 2020)

Here's one from back in March in Ecuador. 

If anyone is interested I just made a new Hummingbirds gallery on my web page - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/HummingbirdsoftheWorld.html

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2020)

Great shot, Glenn.


----------

